# Doctors Help Hunter Whose Face Was Ripped Off by a Grizzly Bear



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2017)

Amazing what this man went through, and how doctors have helped him and are still helping him to recover from his injuries.  His nose and upper lip was ripped off, and his eye area was injured also.   I've been close to bears over the years and have great respect (and fear) of these beautiful muscular animals.    More HERE.



> ENGLEWOOD, Colo. -- Coming face to face with a grizzly bear and living  to tell the story -- it’s something movies are made of, but this is no  movie. Doctors at Swedish Medical Center in Englewood are being credited with saving a man whose face was torn off by a grizzly bear.
> 
> Lee Brooke was hunting in Wyoming when he encountered a grizzly.  After months of treatment in Colorado, he is now back home in  Pennsylvania.
> The attack happened in early October 2016, some 1,900 miles west of  Lee’s Pennsylvania home in the mountains near Dubois, Wyoming.
> ...


----------



## hearlady (Nov 18, 2017)

Brave brave man! And so lucky to be alive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)

I know, I can't imaging myself fighting off a bear to save my life, like punching him in the nose, etc....but I guess I might try if I had any wits about me at all during the attack.  I can't imagine lying there still and playing dead either.  I've been very close to them while camping at times, and they are very powerful.  He is blessed to be alive to tell his story, that's for sure!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

I was watching a surfing competition one day when a shark went after a surfer. It was a terrifying moment, but afterward the surfer said he had seen a video of someone punching a shark to repel it, so that's what he did and the shark took off.

It's unimaginable that someone would have that much presence of mind at a time like that.


----------

